# High hcg level at 16 dpo



## mazee71

Had my results back today, had bloods taken friday, I was 16 dpo (4 weeks +2) and the levels are 1200, this was 6 days after getting a preg 1-2 on a digi and on saturday I did the 2nd and it came up with 3+ weeks.

Does this high number point to it being more than one?? My dr is going to ring lab tomorrow and if they consider it high she is ordering a scan, of course I have now googled and know it is high.

Can anyone advise please??


----------



## vineyard

Nope, hcg levels alone are not an indicator of multiples.


----------



## mazee71

Thank you xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Its possible, but there is also a huge variation in hcg levels in singleton pregnancies, and from what I remember, your levels still fall within normal range. Could genuinely go either way at this point hun. Are you hoping for twins? x


----------



## mazee71

Ummmmm not initially we wanted #4 but if theres a #5 in there too, we'll go with the flow :D

From the charts I've been looking at I'm sure the highest count was 426, am I looking at wrong charts??


----------



## ladypotter

Its less HCG that points to twins rather more like high progesterone numbers. My HCG with my twins at 3wks 2dys was only 34, but progesterone was over 50 (when it should have been more like 20 something at that point). That is how I knew there was more than one (which was confirmed three weeks later by ultrasound).


----------



## Tanikit

I had an hcg of 642 at 16dpo which was also pretty high (yours is a lot higher) Had a scan yesterday and one healthy baby. I guess you will have to wait and see when you get the scan. Did you have any fertility treatment as that increases the chance of multiples by quite a lot.


----------



## mazee71

Nope no fertility treatments. Got a phone call from midwives today (my best mate as well) she saw my name come up in referral book and is booking a scan for next friday in epu, she agreed that hcg is high but said wait and see what scan shows.


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck for your scan!


----------



## mazee71

Thank you, so glad all was well at your scan. Getting a little excited now, but trying not to get too carried away


----------



## Jessa

As ladypotter said, for me I had high progesterone levels. The doctor didn't seem concerned about my HCG levels at all -- high or low.

I hope your scan goes well.


----------



## mamato2more

Keep us updated!


----------



## tarab

first pregnancy.... married for 6 months.. on june 23 i got a postive test and had hcgs done came back at 923.. next day june 24 it was 1500. had a ultrasound on july 6 dating me 6 weeks 2 days.. is that reading a 12 dpo number or more like a 17-18 dpo number....thanks for any info


----------



## tarab

any info is good


----------

